# 1815 annual calendar



## MaxwellEquations (Jul 2, 2017)

Recent acquisition...

View attachment 13386873


one thing that does not show up well in photos is the shimmering effect of the silver dial surface combined with the guilloche of the sub dials. Translation: the dial was more beautiful than I expected.

it's a bit of a pain to wind though, as it seems about 60% of your wind rotation is lost to engage the ratchet mechanism.


----------



## toaster19 (Jun 27, 2018)

By ratchet mechanism, you mean advancing the date? How do you think it compares to the saxonia annual?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Congrats! For the reason you mention, I generally prefer the silver dial on the white gold models, like yours, to the rhodium dial on the platinum models.

Not sure what you mean by losing 60% of the wind rotation. The winding mechanism should engage as soon as you start turning the crown up/clockwise. When you release the crown, it may spring back just a bit, but nothing is being lost (not sure if that's what you're experiencing).


----------



## MaxwellEquations (Jul 2, 2017)

CFR said:


> Congrats! For the reason you mention, I generally prefer the silver dial on the white gold models, like yours, to the rhodium dial on the platinum models.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by losing 60% of the wind rotation. The winding mechanism should engage as soon as you start turning the crown up/clockwise. When you release the crown, it may spring back just a bit, but nothing is being lost (not sure if that's what you're experiencing).


I have just observed the movement in the 1815 AC does more winding back rotation than any of my other manually wound watches. So if you wind 180 degrees and you let go, the crown appears to back rotate more than half that angle. My Lange 1 back rotates so little I can't detect it. My Datograph Up/Down has a very slight back rotation. My Saxonia back rotates visibly but not nearly as much as the 1815 AC.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I wonder if it will get better after a bit more use. I've noticed similar variability.


----------



## Blaughva (Oct 9, 2015)

The pic isn't showing up for some reason


----------



## MaxwellEquations (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah, I don’t know what happened . Just tried adding them back


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats, à splendid watch !


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm obviously biased, but I can't believe how little fanfare the 1815 AC gets relative the rest of the lineup. It's superb!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

MaxwellEquations said:


> Recent acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 13386873
> 
> ...


Nothing like a Glashutte 3 quarter plate......


----------



## watchguy-007 (May 22, 2019)

UberDave said:


> I'm obviously biased, but I can't believe how little fanfare the 1815 AC gets relative the rest of the lineup. It's superb!


What a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasnick (Dec 23, 2017)

One of my absolute favorite pieces. Congrats! I'm curious about the actual technical mechanics behind your 60% comment. Can anyone who knows more than I do chime in here to make this more than anecdotal?


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

nicholasnick said:


> One of my absolute favorite pieces. Congrats! I'm curious about the actual technical mechanics behind your 60% comment. Can anyone who knows more than I do chime in here to make this more than anecdotal?


I can't tell you why, but I can tell you I experience the same thing with mine.


----------



## MikeSunWest (Apr 9, 2019)

Everything solid about the 1815


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## double (Dec 19, 2011)

UberDave said:


> I'm obviously biased, but I can't believe how little fanfare the 1815 AC gets relative the rest of the lineup. It's superb!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## xliujames (Jul 23, 2014)

UberDave said:


> I'm obviously biased, but I can't believe how little fanfare the 1815 AC gets relative the rest of the lineup. It's superb!


Gorgeous, perfectly balanced!


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

Congratulations, a stunning piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ireachmike (Mar 15, 2016)

WOW!!!! Stunning watch!!! It’s so gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

Excellently crafted


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

That's a grail watch right there. Congrats!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on adding the beautiful 1815 AC, i was contemplating one awhile ago but have to put the acquisition on hold due to other commitment. 

I really missed my Lange now that I don’t have one. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## mattl6 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ixse (Mar 28, 2017)

What a beaut~ congrats


----------



## alex26d (Oct 31, 2017)

Very beautiful piece.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you comment on the function of the button pusher? In one review it says that it advances the day and date. I have also heard it advances day, date, month and moonphase. To me that latter is the optimal situation, leave it off for 2 weeks, need to press button 14 times and done. No need to use little pusher and pin setter.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

TeutonicCarFan said:


> Can you comment on the function of the button pusher? In one review it says that it advances the day and date. I have also heard it advances day, date, month and moonphase. To me that latter is the optimal situation, leave it off for 2 weeks, need to press button 14 times and done. No need to use little pusher and pin setter.


The "rapid corrector" button advances everything by 1 day with each push.


----------

